# Starting a new tank



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

visited the LFS totday and even more so contemplated theidea of starting a new tnak, my first salt water...
It will conssit of

10 gallon
live sand
4 lbs live rock

bag of salt
Hydrometer
all for 110... includeing the animla I want.....

a 6 inch mantis shrimp. MUHAHAHAHA

those things are nasty nasty buggers and so pretty too


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Sounds cool what else you gonna put in there


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Great! When you set it up be sure to post some pics!


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

i would say that you're going to want a lot more live rock than that. in a 10 i would say at least 15 lbs. mantis shrimp will want to live in caves and such and with 4 lbs, you're just not going to have enough. also- shrimp and most other marine inverts are very sensitive to nitrate levels, much more than fish. more live rock is going to help with that and you're going to want a week or so to cycle. if you get LR that has been sitting at the LFS for a long time, your cycle will be pretty quick, but you should get at least a nitrite/nitrate test to be sure.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

whats live rock is it just the rocks that u see in a marine tank ? ? ?


----------

